# I can't stop buying porn



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

I spent 20 bucks on a models Onlyfans last sunday

20 bucks on another this past wednesday

and spent 15 bucks to buy a raw hentai doujin (minored in japanese just so I could do this)

I obviously have a problem. How do I stop doing this?


----------



## retard (Nov 10, 2019)

Whenever you have an urge to buy it, take a cold shower


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 10, 2019)

retard said:


> Whenever you have an urge to buy it, take a cold shower


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 10, 2019)

Lol at this thread,this is how I picture everyone who posts in "success and power" forum.


----------



## Dios (Nov 10, 2019)

If you really want to stop it, just find yourself doing another thing instead of buying porn. Try doing nofap for a week, and see how long you can do without consuming that shit


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

retard said:


> Whenever you have an urge to buy it, take a cold shower


sorry dude i'm not doing that. Il'll do pushups or fasting but im not torturing myself like that


RichardSpencel said:


> Lol at this thread,this is how I picture everyone who posts in "success and power" forum.


there is nothing funny about wanting to improve myself.


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I spent 20 bucks on a models Onlyfans last sunday
> 
> 20 bucks on another this past wednesday
> 
> ...


The only way to stop a bad habit is to stop being a pussy, I dont get why it's so hard. If you dont like doing something, don't do it


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> The only way to stop a bad habit is to stop being a pussy, I dont get why it's so hard. If you dont like doing something, don't do it


"just don't do it bro"


----------



## didntreadlol (Nov 10, 2019)

Lol buying porn in 2019? also cooming is a waste of time


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 10, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Lol at this thread,this is how I picture everyone who posts in "success and power" forum.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 10, 2019)

In a world with infinite free porn vids how low iq can you be to buy porno ?


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> Lol buying porn in 2019? also cooming is a waste of time


well, its actually onlyfans. custom content made by the model


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> In a world with infinite free porn vids how low iq can you be to buy porno ?


its onlyfans, not actual porn


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 10, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> Lol buying porn in 2019? also cooming is a waste of time


I know that cooming is a waste of time but it's so hard to stop cooming i am working on it but it's kind of hard ngl


----------



## didntreadlol (Nov 10, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I know that cooming is a waste of time but it's so hard to stop cooming i am working on it but it's kind of hard ngl


Do lessfap and eventually nofap


----------



## Dios (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> "just don't do it bro"



Unironically forcing yourself to not do it is the only answer


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 10, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> Do lessfap and eventually nofap


That's what i am doing i reduced the frequency of fapping greatly now i need to quit it alltogether


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> Do lessfap and eventually nofap


Should I reduce my frequency from 14x a week to 7x a week?


----------



## didntreadlol (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> Should I reduce my frequency from 14x a week to 7x a week?


yes


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> yes


I'll start tomorrow


----------



## didntreadlol (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I'll start tomorrow


Good, you have been raping your dopamine receptors for what i presume to be a long time now so don't expect it to be easy


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 10, 2019)

stop fucking buying porn and fix your face


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 10, 2019)

Nigga just stop


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> Good, you have been raping your dopamine receptors for what i presume to be a long time now so don't expect it to be easy


yes, I started jerking off at age 10, and have only refrained from it for 6 months in the last 14 years


benisblatt said:


> Nigga just stop


thanks for the support


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 10, 2019)

Who tf buys porn you cuck


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Who tf buys porn you cuck


its onlyfans not actual porn


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> its onlyfans not actual porn


Same shit different name


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 10, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Same shit different name


even worse tbh. thats the type of shit good looking men get for free in snapchat


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Same shit different name


no because I'm not watching another man have sex, I'm watching nude videos/pics of instagram models I follow.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> even worse tbh. thats the type of shit good looking men get for free in snapchat


Your right man.

getting nudes on snap taint even hard if your at least decent looking


IronMike said:


> no because I'm not watching another man have sex, I'm watching nude videos/pics of instagram models I follow.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 10, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Your right man.
> 
> getting nudes on snap taint even hard if your at least decent looking





Bobbu flay said:


> Your right man.
> 
> getting nudes on snap taint even hard if your at least decent looking


thats why I said OP needs to fix his face .


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> no because I'm not watching another man have sex, I'm watching nude videos/pics of instagram models I follow.


can't you just watch random solo videos ? or did you go through all of them in that 14 years ?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> no because I'm not watching another man have sex, I'm watching nude videos/pics of instagram models I follow.


*KEEP JUSTIFYING YOUR PORN ADDICTION YOU DOPAMINE DRAINED CUCK*

*YOUR PART OF THE PROBLEM PAYING FOR NUDES FROM WASHED UP WHORES JUST INCREASES THEIR SENSE OF EGO.*

*IM ASHAMED FOR YOU BOYO.*


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> thats why I said OP needs to fix his face .


I'm average looking and 5'5. its not my face


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I'm average looking and 5'5. its not my face





IronMike said:


> I'm average looking and 5'5. its not my face


it is homie.
once you get good looking women start sneding you nudes instead of having to pay for them


----------



## maunchu (Nov 10, 2019)

listen man, man listen, lissa man lis listen
give me your money and ill make sure no porn company will take it away, ever.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> *KEEP JUSTIFYING YOUR PORN ADDICTION YOU DOPAMINE DRAINED CUCK*
> 
> *YOUR PART OF THE PROBLEM PAYING FOR NUDES FROM WASHED UP WHORES JUST INCREASES THEIR SENSE OF EGO.*
> 
> *IM ASHAMED FOR YOU BOYO.*


*ITS NOT MY FUCKING FAULT. I'VE BEEN REJECTED AND RIDICULED BY WOMEN SINCE I WAS EIGHT!!!!! THEY HAVE ALWAYS HAD AN EGO*


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 10, 2019)

PATHETIC MANGLED DOG. KEEP BUYING PORN YOU UTTER BITCH!


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> PATHETIC MANGLED DOG. KEEP BUYING PORN YOU UTTER BITCH!


how in the fuck do comments like this help. you are basically talking to me the same way women talked to me during my adolescence


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> yes, I started jerking off at age 10, and have only refrained from it for 6 months in the last 14 years
> 
> thanks for the support


Lmao nigga nobody got a gun to your head saying pay for this hoe only fans. U literally takin time to type out ur credit card info and hit buy


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> how in the fuck do comments like this help. you are basically talking to me the same way women talked to me during my adolescence


If I gave you legit advice you would still end up doing the same shit a week later. You have to want to stop no one else can help you with a porn addiction


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> Lmao nigga nobody got a gun to your head saying pay for this hoe only fans. U literally takin time to type out ur credit card info and hit buy


have you ever had an addiction? it feels like someone is holding a gun to your head. 

well it actually feels like you haven't eaten in weeks, and that a meal is waiting for you only seconds away.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

Porn addiction is extremely hard to stop. Most men are never able to reach the other side, because even despite the lack of artificial dopamine, the persons life still may never get better in a lot of instances regardless...Therefor they revert back to some of the only things that stimulate them with pleasure to cope through their lives.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> If I gave you legit advice you would still end up doing the same shit a week later. You have to want to stop no one else can help you with a porn addiction


I do want to stop. Thats why I made the thread, I've identified the problem


KEy21 said:


> Porn addiction is extremely hard to stop. Most men are never able to reach the other side, because even despite the lack of artificial dopamine, the persons life still may never get better in a lot of instances regardless...Therefor they revert back to some of the only things that stimulate them with pleasure to cope through their lives.


so porn addiction is very common? I guess its not really a problem to be addicted.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I do want to stop. Thats why I made the thread, I've identified the problem
> 
> so porn addiction is very common? I guess its not really a problem to be addicted.


It's not a inherently dangerous issue. It's just a common addiction many men are afflicted with. It's the same with cell phone addiction. Most teens are extremely addicted but it's not inherently dangerous.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 10, 2019)

jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 10, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> Lol buying porn in 2019? also cooming is a waste of time


Doing nofap for months is impossible, so sometimes you have to coom


----------



## karbo (Nov 10, 2019)

anyone who ever paid a penny for porn should actually kill himself tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I do want to stop. Thats why I made the thread, I've identified the problem
> 
> so porn addiction is very common? I guess its not really a problem to be addicted.


Only way to beat a porn addiction is to fill your time with other things. Go gym, go outside, play sports, hang out with friends, etc. Don't stay inside house unless you have to and block porn on all your devices. Yes it is common even slayer celebrities such as Terry Crews have suffered from it. Porn is made to be addicting


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 10, 2019)

Ive never bought porn in my entire life.

If they did cams of them abusing each other i might tip that, make them play ram ranch


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> Only way to beat a porn addiction is to fill your time with other things. Go gym, go outside, play sports, hang out with friends, etc. Don't stay inside house unless you have to and block porn on all your devices. Yes it is common even slayer celebrities such as Terry Crews have suffered from it. Porn is made to be addicting


great post


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> Only way to beat a porn addiction is to fill your time with other things. Go gym, go outside, play sports, hang out with friends, etc. Don't stay inside house unless you have to and block porn on all your devices. Yes it is common even slayer celebrities such as Terry Crews have suffered from it. Porn is made to be addicting


I'm working out of a hotel for the next few weeks, and literally don't have access to all of these things


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> "just don't do it bro"


It sounds dumb but its just that, if you wanna get somewhere in your life you gotta do hard shit.


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 10, 2019)

OP is low iq as fuck JFL IMAGINE BUYING PORN WHEN THERE’S SO MUCH FREE SHIT ONLINE


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> have you ever had an addiction? it feels like someone is holding a gun to your head.
> 
> well it actually feels like you haven't eaten in weeks, and that a meal is waiting for you only seconds away.


Nigga just dont pay for onlyfans. Is your addiction paying for porn or to porn?


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> Nigga just dont pay for onlyfans. Is your addiction paying for porn or to porn?


the content itself.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 10, 2019)

IronMike said:


> the content itself.


Niggas leak the shit everyday bruh yeen gotta pay


----------



## IronMike (Nov 10, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> Niggas leak the shit everyday bruh yeen gotta pay





benisblatt said:


> Niggas leak the shit everyday bruh yeen gotta pay


I'm just going to stop jerking off, pretending that all my ancestors are in heaven looking down on me, and are able to see everything I do


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 10, 2019)

Kanye West quit his porn addiction recently, listen to Jesus is King


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 10, 2019)

Meanwhile I watch porn for free. Why would you ever pay for it?


----------



## marlborored (Nov 10, 2019)

find a creepy friend like you
split the money


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 11, 2019)

Well, why pay to watch used whores? you don't know that exist sites like Xvideos and PornHub?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 11, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Lol at this thread,this is how I picture everyone who posts in "success and power" forum.


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Nov 11, 2019)

This nigga deadass buys porn im sleep


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't know what to say. porn addiction is one thing, but you're paying some thots for nudes? JFL Jesus man.


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2019)

can u pm me some good onlyfans thx bro


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 11, 2019)

Jfl who buys porn?😂


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 11, 2019)

Stop it you cuck loser you're part of the problem..

These thots earn money from losers like you.

Porn is free. Go to xhamster


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Porn addiction is extremely hard to stop. Most men are never able to reach the other side, because even despite the lack of artificial dopamine, the persons life still may never get better in a lot of instances regardless...Therefor they revert back to some of the only things that stimulate them with pleasure to cope through their lives.


Ive got a gf and still watch porn fml at this point


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 11, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Stop it you cuck loser you're part of the problem..
> 
> These thots earn money from losers like you.
> 
> Porn is free. Go to xhamster


Yeah at the very least if people are gonna continue to indulge in porn they shouldn’t give anyone money for continuing to spin them on a hamster wheel


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 14, 2019)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 14, 2019)

IronMike said:


> sorry dude i'm not doing that. Il'll do pushups or fasting but im not torturing myself like that
> 
> there is nothing funny about wanting to improve myself.


Bold of you to assume fasting is easier than cold showers


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 14, 2019)

IronMike said:


> its onlyfans, not actual porn


So, you buy photos of girls in bikini?


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 14, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I spent 20 bucks on a models Onlyfans last sunday
> 
> 20 bucks on another this past wednesday
> 
> ...


xvideos me.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 14, 2019)

Overjetcel299 said:


> This nigga deadass buys porn im sleep


strong lebron sprite cranberry profile picture


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Nov 14, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> strong lebron sprite cranberry profile picture


Wanna sprite cranberry?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 14, 2019)

I can help you but I'd want you to give my twitch stream a chance.

You need to ask yourself if you deserve this bad fate for yourself, and recognize you actually deserve a probably slightly ugly Chinese GF that looks good to whites like yourself.

Goodluck brother.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Nov 14, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I spent 20 bucks on a models Onlyfans last sunday
> 
> 20 bucks on another this past wednesday
> 
> ...



*RETARDED SON OF A THOUSAND RAPED HINDU WHORES, WHY IN THE SACRED FUCK ARE YOU SPENDING ALL THAT LOOKSMAXING MONEY ON PORN? YOUR TINY SUBHUMAN SEMITE CIRCUMCISED MICROPENIS COULD INDEED CONSUME FREE PORN IN THE URGE. UNLESS YOU'VE ALREADY WATCHED THE WHOLE PORNHUB CATALOGUE AND IT DOESNT PLEASE YOU ANYMORE AS YOU KNOW EACH ANE EVERY PLOT, YOU SODOMIZED SHITSKIN AID-INFECTED LOW T ESTROGENIZED BABOON.*


----------



## BlackBoyo (Nov 14, 2019)

My ass out there not having 4$ for Food and nigga out there buying porn


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Nov 14, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I spent 20 bucks on a models Onlyfans last sunday
> 
> 20 bucks on another this past wednesday
> 
> ...


t. weeb
I bet OP bought Belle's bathwater too.


----------



## Jagged0 (Nov 14, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I'm average looking and 5'5. its not my face





IronMike said:


> I spent 20 bucks on a models Onlyfans last sunday
> 
> 20 bucks on another this past wednesday
> 
> ...


Pm me the pics you have of the girls


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 15, 2019)

IronMike said:


> but im not torturing myself like that


No pain, no gain.
Your username "Iron Mike Tyson", tortured himself with not haveing sex for 5 years, while on top.


----------



## Ethnicope (Nov 15, 2019)

you are the kind of dude that will have black children


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## IronMike (Nov 15, 2019)

Ethnicope said:


> you are the kind of dude that will have black children


I am black, I'd slap the shit out of your cuck ass if you said that shit to me in person


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 15, 2019)

IronMike said:


> cuck


----------



## Ethnicope (Nov 17, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I am black, I'd slap the shit out of your cuck ass if you said that shit to me in person



sure thing virgin wanker nigger


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 17, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Lol at this thread,this is how I picture everyone who posts in "success and power" forum.







XD


----------



## JeffGoldblumInTheFly (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Titbot (Nov 17, 2019)

Op get to low body fat like 8%. Now that I’m at 10% my sex drive isn’t as strong as it use to


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 17, 2019)

IronMike said:


> no because I'm not watching another man have sex, I'm watching nude videos/pics of instagram models I follow.


Give name of all instagram sluts you follow i will cuck you


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Nov 17, 2019)

IronMike said:


> Should I reduce my frequency from 14x a week to 7x a week?


JFL I do it 8-10 times a day, so 56-70 times a week. In my mind I was thinking of you as degenerate and addicted to masturbation. Just lol at buying porn though.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 17, 2019)

It’s normal bro we have all gone through these cuck phases


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 17, 2019)

I NEVER payed for porn but i would like to see some premium catfights


----------



## ugliest (Nov 18, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I spent 20 bucks on a models Onlyfans last sunday
> 
> 20 bucks on another this past wednesday
> 
> ...



all money you could spend on surgerymax


----------



## IronMike (Nov 18, 2019)

autistic_tendencies said:


> It’s normal bro we have all gone through these cuck phases


I've been buying porn since 9th grade 10 years ago.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Who tf buys porn you cuck


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 23, 2019)

Have you heard of free porn?


----------



## RedKeyboard (Nov 24, 2019)

Why don't you screenshot all of their stuff and screen-record all of their videos? Might as well make some money since you spent some.

Gotta spend some money to make some and all that. You can take the OnlyFans videos and use an Android emulator/VPN and make some fake Snapchats, pretend to be them and all that, and pay $15 to get a shoutout on some random e-thot shoutout page.

Then the money slowly rakes itself in as you fraud and sell Dropbox/Pic Folders/"Chat Sessions" etc. through Snap.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 24, 2019)

u can but u just think that u cant, so how do u fix u thinking u cant stop buying it

think u can stop buying it, believe fucker


----------



## Darth Cialis (Nov 24, 2019)

retard said:


> Whenever you have an urge to buy it, take a cold shower


Just take a shower bro!


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 24, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> *KEEP JUSTIFYING YOUR PORN ADDICTION YOU DOPAMINE DRAINED CUCK*
> 
> *YOUR PART OF THE PROBLEM PAYING FOR NUDES FROM WASHED UP WHORES JUST INCREASES THEIR SENSE OF EGO.*
> 
> *IM ASHAMED FOR YOU BOYO.*


amen


----------

